
Latitudes not Attitudes: How Geography Explains History - jamesbritt
http://www.historytoday.com/ian-morris/latitudes-not-attitudes-how-geography-explains-history?utm_source=History+Today&utm_campaign=bfc15ff197-November_Newsletter&utm_medium=email
======
Chi019
___The past shows that, while geography shapes the development of societies,_
__

I wonder if Morris has read UC Davis economist Greg Clark’s material?

“In my recent book, A Farewell to Alms: A Brief Economic History of the World
I argue two things. First that all societies remained in a state I label the
“Malthusian economy” up until the onset of the Industrial Revolution around
1800. In that state crucially the economic laws governing all human societies
before 1800 were those that govern all animal societies. Second that was thus
subject to natural selection throughout the Malthusian era, even after the
arrival of settled agrarian societies with the Neolithic Revolution.

The Darwinian struggle that shaped human nature did not end with the Neolithic
Revolution but continued right up until the Industrial Revolution. But the
arrival of settled agriculture and stable property rights set natural
selection on a very different course. It created an accelerated period of
evolution, rewarding with reproductive success a new repertoire of human
behaviors – patience, self-control, passivity, and hard work – which
consequently spread widely.

And we see in England, from at least 1250, that the kind of people who
succeeded in the economic system – who accumulated assets, got skills, got
literacy – increased their representation in each generation. Through the long
agrarian passage leading up to the Industrial Revolution man was becoming
biologically more adapted to the modern economic world. Modern people are thus
in part a creation of the market economies that emerged with the Neolithic
Revolution. Just as people shaped economies, the pre-industrial economy shaped
people. This has left the people of long settled agrarian societies
substantially different now from our hunter gatherer ancestors, in terms of
culture, and likely also in terms of biology. We are also presumably
equivalently different from groups like Australian Aboriginals that never
experience the Neolithic Revolution before the arrival of the English settlers
in 1788.”

The Domestication of Man: The Social Implications of Darwin

[http://infoproc.blogspot.com/2010/07/social-
darwinism-21st-c...](http://infoproc.blogspot.com/2010/07/social-
darwinism-21st-century-edition.html)

